# Those poor Balas



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Me and Hubby went to plant smoothie and I saw they had a fish tank. It was a 55 gallon and had 3 LARGE Bala Sharks. Tank was plagued with algae and the poor balas were so skittish. There wasn't much decor in there either; not that it would make up for them having a tank too small for 2 large balas. Not to mention they should be in groups of atleast 5.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I sure wouldn't want to be a fish living in that tank. I've been to many public places with equally shocking tanks, it's so sad.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Washington aquarium is terrible they overstock endangered species.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know for a FACT that those aquariums aren't big enough for the killer whales in Sea World. Nor are they big enough for all the dolphins, sea loins, walrus, etc.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen large enough tanks for dophins. Orcas do terrible in captivity they need groups and to roam large distances. Dolphins and Sea lions do great in captivity. It depends on the tank though.


----------

